# musical chefs



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

just out of curiosity,,, i am wondering how many of my fellow cookies play and instrument,, kind of an experiment of creativity. curious what others use as an outlet for their creative aspirations.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I play some guitar, mostly just goofing around. Occasionally I'll try to learn some Carlos Santana licks just as a challenge. I find it's like cooking; I'm creating something that comes from within and am always amazed that I did it.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I play the piano....not often anymore. I took lessons for 11 years and some college courses in music ed. 
The only time I've played it in the last few years was when I was in love....funny. There is something about playing that let's my heart soar. Mainly Russian classical.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

For years I played trombone and bass guitar, but that was ages ago. I doubt I could even read a sheat of music anymore.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I've been playing guitar and bass pretty much daily for around 25 years or so I've played for fun and played professionally as well. I don't really gig anymore as I got tired of the nights and the grind. Now I am just lazy, but I do play at home all the time. Mostly Steve Vai, Steve Morse, SRV and a whole host of others.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Well, I tinker with the piano, i used to play more often in high school, but haven't played seriously in years, and now I also want to learn to play guitar.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I play piano- so poorly that my hubby finally convinced me to put the old gal out of her misery. She now gets played weekly at a seniors outting.

Outlet for creative aspirations: work of course! Being a pastry chef is the perfect outlet for creativity.


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

Guitar and Trumpet

Hogan


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I sometimes get payed to play classical guitar. 

Kuan


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I create my music with carborators,valves and pistons.
The best is when I can take it from a humm to a throaty roar!
My son and I just finished a wonderful concert- 1974 Jensen Healey


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Drums and a bit of bass once. Oh and pots & pans.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

I have played guitar since I was a kid . Great stress let down . Sadly I must say that my other musical vice is women ! Just love to hear those high notes that you cannot reproduce with a musical instrument !


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

well said chefboy,,, i too share your vice above and beyond the music made by mere instruments,,,, but my drums are a strong second place.


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Naughty boys. tsk tsk.


----------

